

ThreatExchange: Facebook launches a new threat sharing platform - SanderMak
https://threatexchange.fb.com

======
dclusin
How is this different than CVE? I guess it would be descriptions/samples of
malware in addition to just vulnerabilities?

~~~
Eridrus
Threat indicators are generally a lot more specific to groups conducting
attacks and specific campaigns than CVE which tracks vulnerabilities. I'm not
super familiar with the space, but it tends to include things like domains,
IPs, file hashes, potentially network signatures or anything you could use to
detect specific attackers.

